# Stuffit Expander in .SEA Format??



## ChaldoPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok. First, I am running an ancient operating system (System 7.5.3) Actually, I'm running it under an emulator. I am stuck in a vicious chicken and egg cycle, where I need stuffit expander to open .sit files that I download, but when I download stuffit expander, IT IS ALSO IN .SIT format. Catch 22. A very frustrating one too, because I cannot find a .sea format anywhere on the world wide web, which is pretty big.

I know it exists, because I found it about a year ago when I installed Basilisk on my other computer. Most likely I need version 5.5. Any help is appreciated.

-Chaldean


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, if it's in .sea format (not .sit) then it's a Self Extracting Archive -- that is, it should be an executable program which will extract Stuffit when double-clicked.

Of course, it has to be a system 7 compatible executable, which might be tricky.

Incidentally ---- an emulator?  Do you mean the Classic environment?

Not Pear PC surely?


----------



## SAbsar (Feb 2, 2005)

Well Im sorry to burst your bubble, but you can't expand .sea files from what you're using. I dont think .sea files are compatible with your OS version (I think you need at least 8.5). Sorry buddy. Why dont you try PearPC, as brian suggested, with a newer version of mac os? or take a dip and switch?


----------



## ChaldoPimp (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmm. SAbsar.. you have a point. And a very valid one at that. I did manage to find a .sea version of stuffit, but to no avail, as my OS did not recognize it. But I have done this before in the past, I just forgot how. Any other ideas?


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 2, 2005)

Do a "Get Info" on the file and see if OS 7 even knows it's an application.

If not, you can change it with ResEdit or something similar


----------



## ChaldoPimp (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmm.. I didn't think of that Brian.. good idea. Sadly, I can't open the file in resedit, because in order to download resedit, I would need to unstuff it, which leads us back to point A in this evil circle.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, if your OS installation has Applescript editor, you could change the file's creator type that way...

I don't know if your emulator allows you to move files between windows & Mac OS, but you could also probably unzip the .sea file with a Windows version of stuffit expander, then move it back --- though you might once again have the creator type issue.


----------



## SAbsar (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah, brian, there IS a way to move files back and forth via an emulator. Chaldo (im just gonna shrink this to CP now  ), if you're using Basilik II, then you could enable the SHOW 'MY COMPUTER' option in the preferences. If you're using some other emulator, then you should use HFVExplorer to do the same.

(btw, i also dont think that you have an Applescript editor, coz you most probably downloaded the free 7.5.3 from Apples website, right?)


----------



## ChaldoPimp (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I tried unzipping it in winzip, then moved the files to the macintosh world, but I guess it got damaged while unzipping in windows. And SAbsar, yeah I did download 7.5.3 off Apple's website.

Oh well. Maybe I should just go and buy the damn thing


----------



## SAbsar (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, yeah, been there, my friend! 

You see windows has some problems with classic mac file-naming. I tried that once but didnt work. So i expanded the files on my newer iMac (on OS X), then created an image out of the expanded files. I can do that for you if you email me the .sea file.

But i really think you should go ahead and purchase a mac mini. its really well worth the 500bucks!


----------



## ChaldoPimp (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey sorry I haven't been at work in a while so I haven't seen this topic. That would be great if you can e-mail me that. Here is my E-mail: JohnnyTomtulla@hotmail.com

*Edit*: Nevermind, somebody just solved my problem here-

http://knezzen.bounceme.net/macdomain/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=316

Thanks for taking the time out for me though. It is much appreciated.


----------



## LegacyEra (Sep 26, 2010)

First, sorry for grave digging, but the link in the previous reply is broken. I am currently running an emulator and having the same problem as the poster except I am running it on a windows and am emulating OS 8.6. I tried to decompress the files on the windows and then move them into the VM's file system but apparently when windows decompresses it it writes it into a windows file, making it unreadable to the emulated mac. So I have been trying to find a .sea of an older version of stuffit, but can't. My mac is out of commission otherwise I would just decompress the files on that and move them over. Does anyone know where to get a .sea of the older versions of stuffit?


----------

